# Holy Haircut Options!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahaha! I cringed!! I play around then find one that just suits them and pretty much stick with it.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have two poodles so I have double the options! Seriously, as you are finding out, their coats grow so fast that you can try tons of different looks. I had Indy in a Scandinavian last spring...everyone loved her in that but it had to come off when she started coat change. Then she was in a Miami with huge, cheerleader pom-poms on her ankles. That was fun too, but they came off last summer for swimming when I found out how much SAND those bracelets can hold!!! Now Indy is in a Lamb and Maddy is in a Miami. One thing I always have loved is the closely shaved face...lets me see their awesome facial expressions  I look forward to seeing the different clips you try!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Lea said:


> Good day! When we first considered a Spoo, I learned you can cut their hair different ways. I thought I would only like the "teddy bear" clip. Soooo a couple of weeks after bringing home Murphy I wanted the fft done. His toes look like bear paws! I LOVE the puffy and fuzzy tk! My husband wants it cut shorter :doh:
> 
> Now that I look through the pf I realize how GREAT poodles look all sizes in all different cuts! WOW! Goodness, what style is next for Murphy????? Will my groomer cringe when I ask her to give him a Mohawk? Lol did you just cringe? So many options! I'm only half joking about a Mohawk!
> 
> Do you change your poodles hairstyle or stay with one?


Believe it or not, I saw a mini at the New Orleans airport last year that had a Mohawk from head to tail all the way down his back, it was adorable (the rest of the body was done with a 7 blade). I am trying to work up the courage to try it. I am unsure if I can get the lines as straight as the one I saw.....

I try new cuts all the time, some look better than others on one of the dogs and then terrible on another. 

One of the wonderful things about this glorious breed is all the different styles/looks they can pull off. Good luck!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Believe it or not, I saw a mini at the New Orleans airport last year that had a Mohawk from head to tail all the way down his back, it was adorable (the rest of the body was done with a 7 blade).


A Mohawk would be fun to have! I've always wondered though, how do you get the Mohawk to stay upright and not become just a flat mop of hair down the dog's head/neck/back? I'm not a groomer but I am curious how something like a Mohawk is maintained once the cut is done. It's a bit naive of me to just think the dog's hair would just "stay that way" LOL


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

WhosMyFluffyPuppy said:


> A Mohawk would be fun to have! I've always wondered though, how do you get the Mohawk to stay upright and not become just a flat mop of hair down the dog's head/neck/back? I'm not a groomer but I am curious how something like a Mohawk is maintained once the cut is done. It's a bit naive of me to just think the dog's hair would just "stay that way" LOL


Thick and thicker, my cream girl has the thinnest coat....I put it on her top knot, it holds beautifully (they are bathed weekly in the summer and every 10 days in the winter). If I don't use it within a couple days she has a flop knot! If you have a dog with a thick coat the Mohawk should stay up nicely if you don't leave it to long.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I attempted a Mohawk on Brody, but I messed it up (it was off center) so I had to give him a shorter cut to fix it! Oh well! I can always try again sometime...


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I love the mohawk on poodles, it makes them slightly less "frou frou" and more masculine I find. I think they look awesome when they're dyed!
I bought Sawyer so I could practice grooming, but I was kind of an idiot when I was searching for spoos. I figured hey, a poodle is a poodle, lets get a cheap one, I don't need papers or anything, it's just for practice!
But turns out a lot depends on the quality of the dog. Sawyer's tail was docked short, and badly so the very tip is bald. I have to do a comb over to try and hide it, and can never do the German trim which is probably my favourite.
His hair isn't super curly so I'm limited for fancy designs as well. He's basically in the same cut, a teddy bear- but I make some changes. He's currently got bell bottoms, shaved ears and I'm working on growing his top knot out again (He had to be completely shaved after a couple biopsies) hopefully will get him into a fohawk


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Before I got Panda I planned to change haircuts all the time. I thought he would be the Madonna of poodles, never seen in the same look twice LOL. But now I have him in a clip I like and a different clip doesnt seem like it would be "him". He's only 6 months old though so maybe I'll end up trying something new.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Bella's been in so many hair cuts. I get bored- when i have time
HCC









Teddy Bear 









poofy all over 









SCandinavian


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Love it when you guys show pics of different clips


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

neVar said:


> Bella's been in so many hair cuts. I get bored- when i have time
> SCandinavian



Nevar I really like this one. I think I will try it on Misstarry, she is a small standard too so it should look just as nice...."should" being the key word.. 

I like to try different styles too. Sometimes I just make stuff up. Last summer I shaved the shape of angel wings onto Misstarry's back.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

3 Poodles 3 styles. My Spoo Leif in a German/Desi clip, Louisa in Asian, Echo in American Scandi. I love all 3 styles so glad to have 3 dogs. Plus most of my clients like a short clip with Poodle fft so to me boooooring... I have a few in Asian yeah!!!!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I change Atticus' style all the time

This is the most recent one 









Older grooms:

Naked...#5 all over for summer

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

FFT 

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Enjoying a nice day... by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Scandinavian:

Finished product! by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Mohawk:

First day of November by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

36/365 Sunbathing by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Teddy bear...well I just shave off his mohawk and did a #3 all over.

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

German:

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

He has also been in a modified continental but I can't find any pictures of it. I think its a lot of fun switching up hair styles every now and then. One of the joys of owning a poodle!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Atticus looks like a different dog in each hair style! Cute!

Nevar I love the very beautiful colour pattern!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I love changing styles! One thing that will stay the same for mine is he will have a short tail. His tail is docked short for his proportions and when I try to grow a pom on the tail, it just doesn't look right. The hair texture is not that great on his tail either.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

neVar said:


> Bella's been in so many hair cuts. I get bored- when i have time
> HCC
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A GORGEOUS PHANTOM!! The prettiest I have ever seen! Do you have a thread with more pictures?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow, his markings are awesome. My phantom is silver and creme so the color distinction is not as defined. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

I keep Fallen in a german cut, love it, but recently had to do a modified german (had him cut short due to the rain and mud). When I first had him cut in a German I was scared because I loved his ear and his tail, but now this is my favorite style.


----------



## Poodleloverxoxo (Oct 24, 2012)

Michelle said:


> I change Atticus' style all the time
> 
> This is the most recent one
> 
> ...


He looks fabulous in any of the styles! Thanks for sharing.


----------

